# Με μια προίκα, τρεις γάμοι



## Costas (Feb 1, 2012)

Κάτι τέτοιο δεν κάνουν και οι τράπεζες με την έκδοση επιταγών;

A Kalymnian boy from a large and highly respected family wanted to marry a girl from a family whose social status was equivalent to his own. There were no social problems, so the engagement was announced. The boy's father became seriously ill and the medical expenses consumed the family's dowry for the boy's younger sister. The engagement was threatened because the boy wanted to work for several years before marrying in order to fulfil his obligation to his younger sister. In order to avoid a long engagement...the girl's family gave the boy full power over his future wife's dowry. The couple was married, and the dowry was transferred to the bride's new sister-in-law, who married, gave her husband the dowry, who gave it to his sister. The one dowry, in fact was _said_ to have been used to marry five couples...


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Η συγκεκριμένη προίκα έχει συμβολική και μόνο αξία και μπορεί να παντρέψει ολόκληρο χωριό. Θα σταματήσει όταν κάποιος τη δώσει στην αδελφή του για να πληρώσει δικηγόρο να πάρει διαζύγιο.


----------



## Resident (Feb 1, 2012)

Στην Ελλάδα. Γιατί εκτός, η επιταγή = μετρητά. Εδω γίνεται το τραίνο της Καλύμνου που περιγράφεις.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2012)

Resident said:


> Στην Ελλάδα. Γιατί εκτός, η επιταγή = μετρητά.


Λεξιλότζια, σελίδα 4273: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4273-Ειλικρινής-απορία


----------



## sarant (Feb 1, 2012)

Μα καλά, δεν ξέρετε το ανέκδοτο με τον ξενοδόχο, τον χασάπη, τον κτηνοτρόφο, την πουτάνα και το κατοστάρικο;
http://hagesias.wordpress.com/2011/06/23/η-ανέξοδη-εξυπηρέτηση-του-χρέους/
(στη βερσιόν αυτή έχει και φαρμακοποιό)


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η συγκεκριμένη προίκα έχει συμβολική και μόνο αξία και μπορεί να παντρέψει ολόκληρο χωριό. Θα σταματήσει όταν κάποιος τη δώσει στην αδελφή του για να πληρώσει δικηγόρο να πάρει διαζύγιο.


:lol:
Έχουμε δηλ. μια οικογένεια που όντως πλήρωσε (η πρώτη οικογένεια) και μάλιστα με επίγνωση ότι ο πλούτος αυτός θα αφαιρούνταν από τα χέρια της κόρης της, και μια οικογένεια (η τελευταία) στην οποία ο πλούτος αυτός κατέληξε.Οι δύο ενδιάμεσες κέρδισαν από ένα δικαίωμα γάμου.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2012)

Costas said:


> Έχουμε δηλ. μια οικογένεια που όντως πλήρωσε (η πρώτη οικογένεια) και μάλιστα με επίγνωση ότι ο πλούτος αυτός θα αφαιρούνταν από τα χέρια της κόρης της, και μια οικογένεια (η τελευταία) στην οποία ο πλούτος αυτός κατέληξε.Οι δύο ενδιάμεσες κέρδισαν από ένα δικαίωμα γάμου.


Ο κύκλος θα μπορούσε να κλείσει (σαν το ανέκδοτο) αν η τελευταία στην ακολουθία φερνολήπτρια κόρη παντρευτεί τον γιο της πρώτης οικογένειας (όσοι γάμοι κι αν μεσολαβήσουν).


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ο κύκλος θα μπορούσε να κλείσει (σαν το ανέκδοτο) αν η τελευταία στην ακολουθία φερνολήπτρια κόρη παντρευτεί τον γιο της πρώτης οικογένειας (όσοι γάμοι κι αν μεσολαβήσουν).



within-run precision :up:


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2012)

Ναι, αυτό σώζει συχνά τις μικρές κοινωνίες: ότι όλοι είναι χρεωμένοι σε όλους. Αλί από τις πόλεις....


----------

